# January 2022 Voting



## snowbear (Feb 6, 2022)

Best of luck to all.  Voting ends in seven days.

 1. "Bird ID?" by @MitchP.






 2. "The Carny" by @Tuna.





 3. "Courthouse" by @The Barbarian.





 4. "Empire State Reflection" by @otherprof


----------



## Hardus Nameous (Feb 6, 2022)

Where's the poll?


----------



## snowbear (Feb 6, 2022)

Hardus Nameous said:


> Where's the poll?


North or South? Magnetic or Rotational?  

I'm still not used to the new platform - polls are created differently than before.


----------

